# Big Bro



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

arrrhhhh not another year of this arnt we sick of this...... its just boring ....been and gone......

I just got back from NZ and they have been showing the survivor show, in the UK it flopped but in NZ/Oz they loved it and there was a series for each country (afric/thailand/oz/etc..) and then they took the winners and did anotehr one...... gees..... enough !


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Fuck off Big Bro and Friends! - who gives a fuck if its the last one!
Trouble is they`ve got years of repeats to show as result of it running so long - bollox :evil:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Davina has appently said lets hope we dont get sex .... get real thats the only reason anyone will watch it this time round ... surely everyone is totally fed up with this....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I only watch it because I am curious to see what they get up to under the bed covers!


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

somehow i knew you would say that and thats exactly what I said the only reason for watching.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Don't like it - don't watch it then. :wink:

I do - so I will.


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> I only watch it because I am curious to see what they get up to under the bed covers!


Why? You won't actually see what they get up to Abi. Why don't you just hire a porno instead and therefore not have to endure weeks of mind-numbing drivel?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

'tis a strange addiction that usually kicks in on week 3 for me, hate myself for it tho' [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

How many threads are there on here about shit TV programmes? It's not difficult, just turn the telly off and do something more rewarding instead. Phone a mate, read a book, go down the pub and talk bollocks. In short,. get a life :twisted: :wink:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

While I was flicking through the TV channels yesterday I came across "The Best of Big Brother".

It's a bit like a bad traffic accident: you know you shouldn't look, but can't help yourself.

However, it did remind me of how much I hate that stupid, ignorant slack-jawed, chavster Jade "fuck off you stupid cow" Goody!!!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> stupid, ignorant slack-jawed, chavster Jade "fuck off you stupid cow" Goody!!!!


She did make a few entries in the Top 10 though:

- the BJ with PJ
- the strip game they played on the sofa when she was starkers and everyone else was fully clothed
- the 'verruca' incident - "am I minging" (yep!)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hugo Wattleseed said:


> Why? You won't actually see what they get up to Abi. Why don't you just hire a porno instead and therefore not have to endure weeks of mind-numbing drivel?


Nah! Porno aint my style! I prefer to watch it live like on E4 when it happens randomly! More thrilling and less artificial!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> StuarTT said:
> 
> 
> > stupid, ignorant slack-jawed, chavster Jade "fuck off you stupid cow" Goody!!!!
> ...


I know, I nearly brought my dinner back up when I saw that!


----------



## Hugo Wattleseed (May 25, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Hugo Wattleseed said:
> 
> 
> > Why? You won't actually see what they get up to Abi. Why don't you just hire a porno instead and therefore not have to endure weeks of mind-numbing drivel?
> ...


Of course you're right, there's nothing contrived at all about BB is there? :roll: :roll:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

BB contestants revealed:

"A gay guy who seduces straight men, a woman who wants to be a topless model and a self-confessed liar have been unveiled as competitors in the latest Big Brother.

Also on the menu for viewers will be a shepherd who hand-reared a flock of sheep, an ex-Samaritan and a woman who claims to be the brainiest BB contestant ever."

:? err..... should make for great viewing (freak show)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwww - minging Jade good was bad enough! :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Too right.

The first one was interesting.

The second one was mildly entertaining.

The Celeb version was cringe worthy with Vanessa Feltz freaking out and writing strange things on tables.

The rest was a pile of shit and in my opinion, the only reason it's being shown is it's a cheap programme to produce.

Â£70,000 prize fund is the main outgoing apart from obviously the house which they built and you get 8 weeks entertainment for virtually nothing.

The sooner all this reality nonsense ends the better.


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> and you get 8 weeks entertainment for virtually nothing.


Bit like you on here, for the rest of us! ha ha ha!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just watched a bit of it tonight :? . It certainly is like watching a freak show!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

is it just me or is Kitten really jarvis cocker?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> is it just me or is Kitten really jarvis cocker?


Is Kitten the one who has had a sex change?
The others on BB dont know this yet.  
They all seem to be freaks this time and have been chosen for their willingness to have sex on screen............


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Paula you can see all the people in the house on www.channel4.co.uk/bigbrother :wink:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Paula you can see all the people in the house on www.channel4.co.uk/bigbrother :wink:


might have a quick look to see if they are all behaving themselves......


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

It's all shite. Always was.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I haven't watched it for two days  :wink: ....I'm slacking!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Well, I'm enjoying it so far. I have been laughing out loud far too many times. Good strategy of Channel 4 to take it to the extreme.

I don't think it is cheap TV though - as far as I'm aware, it's massively draining on the C4 budget.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

raven said:


> Well, I'm enjoying it so far. I have been laughing out loud far too many times. Good strategy of Channel 4 to take it to the extreme.
> 
> I don't think it is cheap TV though - as far as I'm aware, it's massively draining on the C4 budget.


draining on the budget NO way , they make a profit on all the phone calls....when its voting time....


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

phil said:


> It's all shite. Always was.


WRONG WRONG WRONG. BB is not shite. Watch it for half an hour and see.

Its actually fucking shite.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Day 5 in the Forum TT house.....


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > StuarTT said:
> ...


the veruka, or Jade .. fat beaut..

I call them - Stroppy Chubby's. Fat birds withan attitude..


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I am really sorry to say this and I know nobody is perfect, but that bloody Kitten so so hideous and so bloody annoying :? .


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Well, I stand by my comment that it is fucking good this year. I have even been recording episodes if I've been out. You miserable lot.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh don't get me wrong Raven I think BB is great but this year it is taking me a little time to settle into it :wink: .

I wonder who will be the first to go :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Oh don't get me wrong Raven I think BB is great but this year it is taking me a little time to settle into it :wink: .
> 
> I wonder who will be the first to go :roll:


Actually Abi, it wasn't so directed at you! As for who will be first out, I suppose it depends on whether it's picked by BB or by the housemates. I think they might make an example of someone and blame it on Kitten. Either way, I agree with you about how annoying she is. I can't believe that some of them indulge her by saying that they admire her!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> I am really sorry to say this and I know nobody is perfect, but that bloody Kitten so so hideous and so bloody annoying :? .


I'm so glad she's out.

I was LMAO when she was in the Diary Room crying & saying that no one liked her.

Hmmm, i wonder why that was/is.

She didn't help matters but swearing at the journalists and sticking her fingers up and repeating over and over again "This is for the monarchy, this is for the aristocrats".

Davina did a good thing is showing clips from the BB house in which (i think) every housemate slagged her off.

Victor's comment was classic which went along the lines off "I hate this cat, and as i am on vet duty, i'm going to put her down first"

:lol:

Let's hope she doesn't now sell her story which will be a big yawn.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I don't follow it and never did. But yesterday I watched for 5 mins in between channels and it was when two girls had a snog (exchanging some food) which was yummy and then one man picked up some chocolate with his mouth from another man's bottom cheeks (disgusting bastards)


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

are you sure it was chocolate :?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

vlastan said:


> then one man picked up some chocolate with his mouth from another man's bottom cheeks (disgusting bastards)


I saw that bit, it nearly made me spit out my dinner in disgust.

The things people will do for attention and possible "fame".


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

God damn it I missed Thursday night on E4!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I don't follow it and never did. But yesterday I watched for 5 mins in between channels and it was when two girls had a snog (exchanging some food) which was yummy and then one man picked up some chocolate with his mouth from another man's bottom cheeks (disgusting bastards)


Its just cheap porn then!


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

paulatt said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't follow it and never did. But yesterday I watched for 5 mins in between channels and it was when two girls had a snog (exchanging some food) which was yummy and then one man picked up some chocolate with his mouth from another man's bottom cheeks (disgusting bastards)
> ...


You're right there.

A broadsheet paper had an article in it today saying that one of the housemates who got it on with that brown haired girl asked another housemate for a condom and after being given it the pair "disappeared under a duvet cover for about half an hour".!!


----------

